# Dodge Mega Cab



## mmcolorado (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking for feedback from anyone plowing with a Dodge Mega Cab. What kind of problems have you had?? I'v got a 2008, 3500 Heavy Duty, Mega Cab.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

No major problems, just broken glass and creased cabs and doors that wont open....nothing major !!!!!!


----------



## mmcolorado (Sep 3, 2008)

kmwharley;578051 said:


> No major problems, just broken glass and creased cabs and doors that wont open....nothing major !!!!!!


Do you still own this truck or did you get rid of it? What'd replace it with?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Youve already stated two problems about this truck

1. Unlesyou plan to keep functional rear doors, the mega cab is fine.
2. its a Dodge Oh crap, Im not on the Ford disscusion thread! 

That truck will give you the weight you want, but Ive read alot about cabdoors having issues (not only on PS).


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

I dont own one but know few that due. I have a chevys and dodges, no megas. I wanted to get one but with the problems I settled for a quad cab. No problems with quad cabs or regular cabs. Oh yea those issues will not be covered by any warranty or your insurance, customer pay all the way....


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

mmcolorado;577952 said:


> I'm looking for feedback from anyone plowing with a Dodge Mega Cab. What kind of problems have you had?? I'v got a 2008, 3500 Heavy Duty, Mega Cab.


havent seen any problems with it....

a snoway would look good on there.... i see your in colorado! come see me i'll show you some plows wesport


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

No problems yet except the 1-2-1-2-1-2 shuttle between gears under real light throttle, there is a bulletin, 30k and that is it. If people would stop hitting stuff so hard, I bet most of that stuff everyone is talking about wouldn't happen much. Love mine, doors open perfect, back glass is just fine, looks new still it has worked most of it's life. 

Oh and when the front tires come off the ground when you hook up the 30k trailer, you have too much tongue weight and should pull the tractor back a little until the tires touch again. LOL Oh crap..... I have a two door dump bed now  And you should slow down a little before you ram piles of snow with a 21 ft truck!


----------



## mmcolorado (Sep 3, 2008)

NLS1;578698 said:


> No problems yet except the 1-2-1-2-1-2 shuttle between gears under real light throttle, there is a bulletin, 30k and that is it. If people would stop hitting stuff so hard, I bet most of that stuff everyone is talking about wouldn't happen much. Love mine, doors open perfect, back glass is just fine, looks new still it has worked most of it's life.
> 
> Oh and when the front tires come off the ground when you hook up the 30k trailer, you have too much tongue weight and should pull the tractor back a little until the tires touch again. LOL Oh crap..... I have a two door dump bed now  And you should slow down a little before you ram piles of snow with a 21 ft truck!


Thanks for the input. I figured some people might just be a little hard on their trucks.

The only truck I saw the front wheels come off the ground with a load was my uncles Wrecker when him and my dad decided to move a 30 foot Maple tree from the back yard and plant it in the front yard. true story.

You must have a big tractor to pull the nose on your cummins off the ground


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

mmcolorado;578875 said:


> You must have a big tractor to pull the nose on your cummins off the ground


Yep, it's a doozy!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

hope you kidding about the tires comming off the ground at only 30k.....


----------



## dodge rammin (Feb 17, 2005)

So - I just bought a Mega cab to plow with only to find out that it is going to end up in a body shop?? Is there something I need to know here? Do these trucks just do this or do you have to try to make them do this?


----------



## haulin87 (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't know what others are doing to there trucks, but i've heard nothing of this and have had zero problems with doors or back glass. 
Hope you got a deal on it givin the economics right now. Wish i was in the market for a new one.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I just looked on the Dodge website - doesn't look like the megacab is offered with the plow prep groups.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, could someone tell me why the creasing of the doors and glass shattering would happen.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

Had mine for 3 snow seasons and not 1 problem. I would love to see some pics of this damage everybody keeps talking about. I am not at all easy on mine 9'6" plow and spreader.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

big schmitty;763256 said:


> Had mine for 3 snow seasons and not 1 problem. I would love to see some pics of this damage everybody keeps talking about. I am not at all easy on mine 9'6" plow and spreader.


What's up man we were just talking on another thread.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I saw another mega cab thread. Had to chime in!


----------



## dodge rammin (Feb 17, 2005)

I have plowed with my mega cab all winter and have had zero problems. I haven't been too rough on it but have hit stuff that has tripped the blade.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

You're plow's kind of small for that truck though, isn't it?


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a friend with a 8' curtis on a 06 mega and has plowed with it since new with no trouble.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey do big schmitty, what kind of light bar is on your truck?


----------

